# Samantha!



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Would you be so kind to stick to one thread instead of starting new threads on the same subject. Sorry if I sound rude but it's doing my head in. 

Thank you .

Abi :-*


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Honestly Samantha


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

You dont have to read them ....

But then you know what women are like choosing cars and colours :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I try to read every thread on here coupe Â . Â Besides, I am in the same boat as Samantha because I am at the indecisive but just don't know category stage Â :-*. Â And of course she is female company aswell Â


----------



## aycer (Sep 7, 2003)

I used to be indecisive but now I'm not so sure


----------



## robster (Nov 6, 2003)

Abi - i'd probably try an hit on you but "hi i've got an audi tt" probably wouldn't impress


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Robster, I think she is easily impressed. Otherwise she wouldn't hang around here. ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL life beyond and outside Audi TT world Lads ;D. So no I am not easily impressed, just really love the style and any useful information on them along with the laughs on here! 

However it takes more than a TT and more like a nice Ferrari 360 Spider F1 with a real man with style and charm behind the wheel :-*


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2004)

is she real ?

or your evil twin ?? posting when you ain't looking...??

???


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I obviously don't spend enough time on here  :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

All I have done is ask Samantha politely to stop replicating her threads then I get targetted ??? :'(


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

you tell her Abi !











> I obviously don't spend enough time on here Â  :


clearly.....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Sundeep behave ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> All I have done is ask Samantha politely to stop replicating her threads


Why not do it by IM then. Then you have spoken to her directly without getting a reaction from everyone else - unless that is what you wanted ?

James.


----------



## Samantha (Jan 20, 2004)

Im sorry....... Im blonde! lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

> Im sorry....... Im blonde! lol


shouldn't you be SamanTTha ? ;D


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Abi

Oh yes, would you be so kind to post your threads in the correct forum for the future i.e. non TT related in Off Topic. It's not as if you are a newbie,...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

No I'm not a newbie. However Samantha wasn't posting all her threads in OFF TOPIC section but UK FORUM hence my original posting for her to see in that section!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

> Im sorry....... Im blonde! lol


See, she has a very good excuse.  ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

> No I'm not a newbie. Â However Samantha wasn't posting all her threads in OFF TOPIC section but UK FORUM hence my original posting for her to see in that section!


blimey it's like being back at school 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cant remember that far back...anyhow I'm gonna play outside . :-X


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> blimey it's like being back at school Â 8)


FFS

Ain't it just!

Ease up you lot, you will be prancing around in ya tutus next wearing ya bally shoes!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

> Cant remember that far back...anyhow I'm gonna play outside . :-X


Hope you've changed out of your uniform and done your homework young man? :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Get ya whip out for the lads Easter Bunny [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

> Get ya whip out for the lads Easter Bunny Â [smiley=whip.gif]


 [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]

Now can I kiss it better. :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Bunny anything for you [smiley=iloveyou.gif].... ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

> Cant remember that far back...anyhow I'm gonna play outside . :-X


didn't think the Romans had set up an education system back then ? ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

> Bunny anything for you [smiley=iloveyou.gif].... ;D


 ;D :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Some way to up post counts ??? :-X


----------

